# Free to Air receiver with record facility



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all.Does anyone know of a compact 12V free to air sat receiver which also has a record facility(USB?)I have just installed a comag receiver and like it very much but would like the option to record if possible.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-804801.html#804801

Hi if you view this you will find a fantastic little STB.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Saddle Tramp,that looks like the real deal.Could you tell me if you can fit a remote sensor so it can be controlled without having the locker door open all the time?Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I just bought one from RoadPro £149.95 which has a USB connection allowing you to just plug in a cheap hard drive and away you go. Details are on my blog (in the signature link)


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

ovalball said:


> Thanks Saddle Tramp,that looks like the real deal.Could you tell me if you can fit a remote sensor so it can be controlled without having the locker door open all the time?Many thanks for your reply.


I am not sure about that as mine is on a shelf, I would imagine that they all work same so it should be Ok, If you give roadpro a ring they should be able to help you, ask for Andy he is knowledgeable about this unit.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Reckon you need one of these from RoadPro.

http://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/pro...M30+HDMI+/+USB+FTA+SATELLITE+RECEIVER&id=1459

It does everything you want and is only 210mm wide. It also has a magic eye and USB socket for recording.

Just installed one in a wardrobe of our M/H and it takes up very little room. The picture quality is superb and very unobtrusive with the magic eye. We use it with a Camos crank-up dish.

Highly recommended for £89.99.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Just remembered that the receiver (Micro M150 I think) that Saddletramp has does not come with a magic eye. Other than that, it is a great bit of kit.

I was about to buy that same model but luckily checked with Andy at RoadPro first. Ended up buying the Micro M30 HDMI/USB model which has a magic eye as standard.

IIRC, the M150 has dual LNB capability so you can view one channel and record another at the same time. The M30 is only single LNB but we were OK with this.....you can even programme to record up to 7 days in advance.


----------

